# Karrienplanung welche Baum nimmt man da?



## Totemdealer (14. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

da der Headstart kurz bevor steht und der Karrierenplaner (auch in Deutsch) jetzt online ist, stellt sich die Frage welchen der drei Bäume nimmt man?
Kann mich da irgendwie nicht entscheiden. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen,pls.

Hier der Link zu den deutschen Planern:

http://wardb.buffed.de/careerbuilder/

LG
Totemdealer


----------



## DecxX (14. September 2008)

Der erste Baum ist für Direkten Schaden
Der zweite Baum spezialisiert dich auf DOT's und
Der dritte Baum auf AE Schaden.

Punkte kannst du eh erst ab Lvl 11 verteilen (wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab :X), also spiel deine/n Zauberin/Zauberer bis dahin und entscheide dann selbst.
Kommt halt alles drauf an, wie du gerne spielen möchtest.


----------



## Muselfusel (23. September 2008)

Totemdealer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da der Headstart kurz bevor steht und der Karrierenplaner (auch in Deutsch) jetzt online ist, stellt sich die Frage welchen der drei Bäume nimmt man?
> Kann mich da irgendwie nicht entscheiden. Kann mir da einer weiter helfen,pls.
> ...



Der erste baum ist dafür gedacht, wenn du möglichst viel schaden an einen Char machen willst.
Der zweite Baum ist dafür gedacht möglichst viel schaden über Zeit zu machen.
Der dritte Baum ist dafür gedacht möglichst viel schaden an möglichst vielen Gegnern zu machen. (kann auch voll in die hose gehen, ich finds aber genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DecxX (23. September 2008)

Dumm oder blind? =)


----------



## kiralyn (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werd mich wohl für den ersten Baum entscheiden - mal schauen, obs gut geht.


----------



## high55555 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hoi,

wie haben denn die anwesenden Dunkelelfen Zauberinnen nun geskillt und vor allem warum?

Das ganze sollte man halt mal aus der PvP Sicht sehen, also meine Zauberin ist jetzt aktuell Lvl 18 und daher mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen. Grundsätzlich muss man ja sagen, dass man hier keine Talente verteilt wie in anderen Spielen, sondern einfach vorhandene Spells stärker macht. Und ein paar wenige neue, auf Wunsch, dazubekommt. Gegenmeinungen sind ausdrücklich erwünscht, wie spielt Ihr Eure Zauberin? Vor allem würde mich da mal die Meinung der bereits 40er interessieren wie sich das entwickelt, mich deucht, dass viele Key-Features erst später kommen. 

Pfad der Todespein
=============
wie schon geschrieben für direkten Schaden, finde ich persönlich für PvP die schlechteste Wahl. Die Zauber haben alle Castzeit, teilweise von 3 Sekunden und die Zeit hat man im PvP selten. Zwar gibt es hier kaum 1:1 Situationen, nach meiner Erfahrung rennen einem die Gegner aber außer Range wenn sie merken, dass sie gefokussed werden oder out-of-sight, da man sich in War auch schön hinter Ecken verkriechen kann. Außerdem kann man mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass man selber gefokussed wird wenn man zu lang an einem Ort verweilt. 

Pfad des Elends
==========
meine bisherige Wahl. Verstärkt die Dots, die zum großen Teil instant sind und daher auch im Laufen gecastet werden können. Flüchtet ein bereits verwunderter Spieler, kann man ihm noch Dots hinterherschicken, die ihm dann den Rest geben. Also immer schön dotten und ab und an nen sekunden cast oder ne instant-Aoe. Nachteil, der Damage Output ist vielleicht nicht ganz so hoch aber ich finde man kann mit dieser Skillung taktisch sehr gut agieren, da man permanent in Bewegung sein kann. Wir sind halt ne Opferklasse, dem man eigentlich nur durch ständige Bewegung entgegnen kann. 

Pfad der Vernichtung
==============
verstärkt halt allen Fläschenschaden. Eine Skillung, die bestimmt richtig Fun macht, wenn man immer mit einem bestimmten Heiler unterwegs ist. Dann führt man sicher jede Damage-Liste an und hinterlässt nur Verwüstung. Nachteil, man braucht zwingend einen "guten" Heiler, für Random Grps also denkbar ungeeignet.

Lg


----------



## Lelaya (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich jetzt erstmal für den Pfad der Vernichtung entschieden.
Klappt toll, sowohl beim Questen als auch im PVE, allerdings wirklich nur, weil ich das Glück habe grundsätzlich mit meinem Private Healer durch die Gegend zu laufen.
Wer also die Möglichkeit hat das mal auszuprobieren dem sei es empfohlen, macht Spaß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3x3q70r (13. Oktober 2008)

jop ebenso 
bin ne ae-dmg-sorc und habe meinen privaten healer am hinterteil!
klappt gut da ich mich nicht selbst zermürbe wenn meine schwarze energie mich verschlingen will!!

für alle die keinen "luxus" von healer als begleiter haben sollten denk ich den zweiten baum wählen...
wobei ich sagen muss ersten und zweiten nie verglichen zu haben aber rein logisch wie schon erwähnt ist es besser in bewegung zu bleiben und mehrere dots schnell verteilen zu können so ist man sehr flexibel und macht denk ich auf die masse gesehen mehr dmg als der erste "dmg" baum an sich (da man ja mehrere ziele andotten kann und nicht nur mit dem casten beschäftigt ist und dann nur einen killt falls dieser nicht die range oder die sicht verlässt!)

also:

- baum nr 2 : falls kein freund sich bereit erklärt als healersklave dein eigen zu sein (und auch PvP/RvR gespielt werden möchte)
- baum nr 3 : genial für SZ (BGs) - massig dmg, (und massig selfdestruction)... also healer angesagt welcher dich im auge behält


----------



## high55555 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hiho,

also ich muss sagen, dass ich jetzt doch auf "Pfad der Vernichtung" gespecct habe, ohne einen ständigen Heiler dabei zu haben. Ich bin mit den Dots nicht so wirklich zufrieden muss ich zugeben, Grund dafür ist wohl der relativ hohe global CD, weswegen man grade in Szenarien einfach zu lange braucht um alles zuzudotten. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich gerade in Szenarien doch am meisten mit AOEs arbeite und da ist es dann natürlich konsequent das auch zu speccen. In den Damage Listen hat man das insofern auch sofort gemerkt, als dass ich da nun auch mit den Feuer-Zauberern locker mithalten kann. 

Auch beim questen macht das nach meiner Einschätzung her mehr Sinn, da man es doch relativ häufig mit 2 oder 3 Gegnern zu tun hat. Da wir eh nicht so viel aushalten und uns noch selber hauen müssen die Gegner einfach schnell umfallen, das dotten dauert einfach zu lange bei mehreren Gegnern. Gleich die erste Zusatzfähigkeit im Vernichtungspfad hört sich auch grad für's questen interessant an, bei der alle Gegner um einen rum auch Schaden bekommen, wenn man einen Rückstoß erleidet. Im Elend-Pfad wird's erst relativ spät interessant.

Lg


----------



## Edmond Dantes (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

mal wieder meldet sich der Feuerzauberer hier zu Wort. 

Ich frage mich, warum ihr als AE'ler eurer Meinung nach eher nen Heiler benötigt als einer der auf Dot's gespecct ist. Habe beide (als Feuermagier) ohne eigenen Heiler gespielt.

Die Gefahr des Sterbens durch Selbstverletzung (kein plan, wies bei euch heißt) ist bei Dots eigentlich höher, da man fast nur instants verteilt und somit mehr casts/zeit raushaut kriegt man auch mehr "Selbstverletzungen".

Das einzige Prob für nen AE'ler sind meiner meinung nach die Kürzere Reichweite und dass man schnell Target von vielen Personen wird.


----------



## Elindir (22. Oktober 2008)

Als dotter kannst ja immer wegrennen weil du keine castzeit hast. Also stehst du immer schön hinten und kannst sofort wegrennen wenn Gefahr kommt. Als AEler musst du fast mitten in den Gegner sein, da du viele mächtige Schadenszauber hast, die Gegner um dich herum rösten. Deswegen ist man als AEler mehr auf heilung angewiesen.



btw so richtig heilung brauchst du als AEler ca. ab lvl 25. Weil dann hat man erstens die Schattengrube und zweitens dieser "schild" der alle Gegner in der nähe killt. die 2 Fähigkeiten mitten in einem Zerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mächtig aua!


----------



## Norska79 (22. Oktober 2008)

welchen skill meinst du mit "schild" genau? bin jetzt lvl-29 aber weiss nicht genau was du meinst?


----------



## Caimbeul (24. Oktober 2008)

Norska79 schrieb:


> welchen skill meinst du mit "schild" genau? bin jetzt lvl-29 aber weiss nicht genau was du meinst?



er meint die verhängnisvolle kaskade (im aoe tree)

also ich war seit release agony und habe als es solangsam zäh würde mitm leveln (25) auf aoe umgeskillt...
seitdem bin ich noch überragender was dmg output im szenario angeht, und levle schneller durch aoe grinden...
4-10 mob auf meinem lvl +/-1 lvl (melee, ohne knockdown, silence ect.) sind kein probelem mehr seit schattengrube.

ich kann jedem nur den pfad der zerstörung empüfehlen, zumindest zum leveln


----------



## Jacaré (24. Oktober 2008)

Caimbeul schrieb:


> ich kann jedem nur den pfad der zerstörung empüfehlen, zumindest zum leveln



Bin erst Rang 19:

Hielt den bisher eher für den RvR Pfad. Hat der Pfad der Zerstörung nicht relativ am Anfang des trees eine Fähigkeit die evt. nahestähende Gegner schadet, was im PvE ungünstig werden kann.

Pfad des Elends finde ich persönlich NOCH nicht so stark. Man muss für den einen DoT (sorry Namen hab ich noch nicht so drauf, der mit den Eisstacheln aus dem Boden) relativ nah an den Feind ran und der Schaden kann relativ locker weggeheilt werden im RvR.

Ich lvl zur Zeit mit dem Pfad der Todespein, weil ich eigentlich eh nur die Direktschadens zauber caste. Die Taktik die man bekommt ist dazu auch sehr nützlich im PvE


----------



## Caimbeul (27. Oktober 2008)

Jacaré schrieb:


> Hielt den bisher eher für den RvR Pfad. Hat der Pfad der Zerstörung nicht relativ am Anfang des trees eine Fähigkeit die evt. nahestähende Gegner schadet, was im PvE ungünstig werden kann.



versteh ich nicht...
eines der besten taktiken die über talentpunkte zu erwerben ist die taktik durchdringende schatten (oder so)
dadurch wird der skill wogender schmerz (oder so.. surging pain halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst wirklich interessant

warum man mit der tac nen gegner pullen sollte den man nicht schon eh gepullt hat, ist mir ein bißchen ein rätsel, weil die reichweite nur 30 fuß beträgt... 
zu dem zeitpunkt wo du diese tac skillen kannst solltest du kaum noch mobs begegnen die nicht auot-aggro sind.

also klär mich auf, falls du das anders gemeint hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Worlok (28. Oktober 2008)

hi

Richtig spannend wird es wenn man die Bäume kreuzt
also sich nicht nur auf ein fixiert....so kann man abweischen

RvR oder PvE

mit der richtigen kombi Rockt man äußerst gut


----------



## Jacaré (28. Oktober 2008)

Caimbeul schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht...
> eines der besten taktiken die über talentpunkte zu erwerben ist die taktik durchdringende schatten (oder so)
> dadurch wird der skill wogender schmerz (oder so.. surging pain halt
> 
> ...



Nene hast schon recht, war mir nicht mehr klar das es nur 30 fuß sind, spiele mittlerweile auch mit dem aoe-pfad.


----------



## Katalmacht (5. November 2008)

Ich steh drauf einzelne Targets rauspicken und die mit Direkten Sprüchen einzudecken da gehn dan auch Heielr ganz toll down, also ich skille den ersten Baum.


----------



## nuclearpranoia (6. November 2008)

benutzt diese skillung mit genau diesen taktiken das bringt der ganzen gruppe am meisten.da fehlt zwar die +int taktik aber gesamt bringt es der gruppe mehr 

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=24#9:6...536:674:671:672

is natürlich nix für single pvp


----------



## DecxX (7. November 2008)

nuclearpranoia schrieb:


> benutzt diese skillung mit genau diesen taktiken das bringt der ganzen gruppe am meisten.da fehlt zwar die +int taktik aber gesamt bringt es der gruppe mehr
> 
> http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=24#9:6...536:674:671:672




Die Skillung ist ziemlich crappy, wenn du mich fragst.

Nen Punkt für Echo of Power auszugeben ist reine Verschwendung. Genauso verhält es sich bei der Neverending Agony Taktik im Destro Baum. Wenn du schon so hoch skillst in dem Baum, dann nimm doch bitte Shadow Knives gleich mit und lass Disastruous Cascade aus. Braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich.

Und noch was, die Tapping the Dark Taktik hört sich ja auch den ersten Blick ganz nett an, aber 227 HP für 5 Sekunden? Dafür nen Taktik Slot UND nen Skillpunkt auszugeben wär's mir nicht wert.


----------



## nuclearpranoia (7. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Die Skillung ist ziemlich crappy, wenn du mich fragst.
> 
> Nen Punkt für Echo of Power auszugeben ist reine Verschwendung. Genauso verhält es sich bei der Neverending Agony Taktik im Destro Baum. Wenn du schon so hoch skillst in dem Baum, dann nimm doch bitte Shadow Knives gleich mit und lass Disastruous Cascade aus. Braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich.
> 
> Und noch was, die Tapping the Dark Taktik hört sich ja auch den ersten Blick ganz nett an, aber 227 HP für 5 Sekunden? Dafür nen Taktik Slot UND nen Skillpunkt auszugeben wär's mir nicht wert.



die kaskade ist ein absoluter hammerskill der bei ner 100er magie bis zu 4x mit 500-700 schaden ballert und das im umkreis von 30fuß.sprich die staubsauger technik vom magus aktivieren und reinhalten.danach noch ein bisschen wogender schmerz und die ordnung liegt im dreck.kein plan was daran nicht effektiv sein soll.


----------



## DecxX (7. November 2008)

nuclearpranoia schrieb:


> die kaskade ist ein absoluter hammerskill der bei ner 100er magie bis zu 4x mit 500-700 schaden ballert und das im umkreis von 30fuß.sprich die staubsauger technik vom magus aktivieren und reinhalten.danach noch ein bisschen wogender schmerz und die ordnung liegt im dreck.kein plan was daran nicht effektiv sein soll.



Opportunitätskosten.

DARUM ist die Fähigkeit nicht effektiv.


----------



## nuclearpranoia (7. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Opportunitätskosten.
> 
> DARUM ist die Fähigkeit nicht effektiv.



natürlich ist es nur nützlich wenn es die situation zulässt aber welcher skill ist das nicht ??ich kann nur sagen das auch andere aus der gilde mit diesem skill sehr erfolgreich im pvp sind deswegen leuchtet immernoch nciht ein warum es ineffektiv sein soll.ist natürlich ansichtssache aber dann lass mal schauen was du so für effektiv hälst.


----------



## DecxX (7. November 2008)

Also dann erklär ich es dir so, dass du es auch kapierst =)

Warum sollte ich nen Punkt für einen Skill ausgeben, der dem Gegner 700 Schaden entzieht, FALLS dieser einen Angriff stört? In der gleichen Zeit habe ich ihm 1000 Schaden hinzugefügt, ohne dass dieser einen Zauber stören müsste.

Genauso ist es ineffektiv ein zweites Surging Pain zu skillen, dessen Ausführung 90 AP kostet, während ich Shadow Knives casten könnte für 120 AP (mit gefühltem doppeltem Schaden), das auch noch aus Entfernung wirkbar ist?


----------



## nuclearpranoia (8. November 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Also dann erklär ich es dir so, dass du es auch kapierst =)
> 
> Warum sollte ich nen Punkt für einen Skill ausgeben, der dem Gegner 700 Schaden entzieht, FALLS dieser einen Angriff stört? In der gleichen Zeit habe ich ihm 1000 Schaden hinzugefügt, ohne dass dieser einen Zauber stören müsste.
> 
> Genauso ist es ineffektiv ein zweites Surging Pain zu skillen, dessen Ausführung 90 AP kostet, während ich Shadow Knives casten könnte für 120 AP (mit gefühltem doppeltem Schaden), das auch noch aus Entfernung wirkbar ist?



ich frage mich sowieso schon die ganze zeit warum ich so einen gereizten unterton in deinem geschreibsel lese.bist du noch jungfräulich oder hast du sonst irgendwelche probleme die keinen interessieren ?


----------



## DecxX (9. November 2008)

nuclearpranoia schrieb:


> ich frage mich sowieso schon die ganze zeit warum ich so einen gereizten unterton in deinem geschreibsel lese.bist du noch jungfräulich oder hast du sonst irgendwelche probleme die keinen interessieren ?



Ach was, da gibt es keinen gereizten Unterton. So schreib ich halt :X

Aber abgesehen davon gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du erbärmlicherweise unterschwellig zu persönlichen Angriffen greifen musst, welche bei mir nur so nebenbei gesagt überhaupt nicht ziehen und ich auf diese Weise meinem Niveau treu bleiben kann ohne auf ein niedrigeres abzustürzen, da dir die Argumente ausgehen?
Du tust mir echt Leid, sollte dies der Fall sein.


----------



## Snak3eyes (16. November 2008)

So. Nachdem ich  jetzt alle Pfade duchgestestet habe, bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, das der Pfad der Todespein der Spaßigste ist im RvR und auch im PVE. Sicher macht man damit nicht dem meisten Gesammtschaden in den Scenarios, aber man kann in 6 Sekunden nen Heiler aus den Socken schießen. Das läuft dann etwa so ab. Schemen des Todes - Blitz des Verderbens - Finsterschwall - Drohendes Unheil und schon ist der Heiler down.


----------



## Alpi (20. November 2008)

Snak3eyes schrieb:


> So. Nachdem ich  jetzt alle Pfade duchgestestet habe, bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, das der Pfad der Todespein der Spaßigste ist im RvR und auch im PVE. Sicher macht man damit nicht dem meisten Gesammtschaden in den Scenarios, aber man kann in 6 Sekunden nen Heiler aus den Socken schießen. Das läuft dann etwa so ab. Schemen des Todes - Blitz des Verderbens - Finsterschwall - Drohendes Unheil und schon ist der Heiler down.



jo, ist meiner meinung nach auch effektiver, als zwar viel schaden durch aoe zu machen, der dann aber durch gruppenheal weggeheilt wird.
grad im teamplay ist ein schneller heilerfokus ja sehr wichtig. 
Außerdem muss man schon glück haben, dass alle so nah beieinander stehen dass aoe richtig abrockt. Man kann ja ne mischung machen und "schemen des todes" skillen und danach im Vernichtungstree bis zur "kaskade" gehen


----------



## Elindir (27. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand die Dot Skillung (Pfad des Elends) ausgiebig getestet?

Habe vor kurzem auf Elend umgeskillt, weil ich dachte, diese skillung ist optimal für pvp (oder rvr) da man Mobil bleibt. Nur Kille ich jetzt keine sau mehr..... da kann ich 3 mahl wort des Schmerzes draufhauen und alle anderen DoT's, auf den casten.... dann hat er noch so 50% 

Das kann es ja nicht sein. da macht ich mit ae mehr burst dmg

Werd jetzt mal noch den Pfad der Todespein testen, der sollte ja auch gut dmg machen. 

Was mich ausserdem nerft, ist dass man nicht siet wie viel mehr dmg man macht wenn man den Tree voll hat. Beim Skill beschreib steht immer den gleichen schaden. Aber der wirt ja grösser umso mehr man im jeweiligen Tree punkte vergeben hatt... Da muss man immer alles mühsam testen und hat keinen direkten vergleich

Wäre froh wenn jemand mir mal seine Taktik verrät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis jetzt spamte ich immer wogender schwerz bis daer auf 100, schattengrupe auf zerg, reinrennen, Kaskade, sterben.... dafür meist unter den ersten 3 im dmg und auch sehr weit oben bei erhaltenem ruf & ep


Edit: sehe gerade, dass der Buffed karriere planer den schaden erhöht, wenn man den Tree skillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lialinn (19. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Verfechter des Ae-Baumes!
verratet mir mal den Namen des Heilers, der euch im Sc am Leben halten kann, während ihr inner feindlichen Gruppe steht, die auf euch einklopft und ihr euch auch noch selber Schaden zufügt.
Ich brauch wen zum füße küssen....


----------



## DecxX (19. Dezember 2008)

Gegner die auf einen draufkloppen? Sollt's in der Regel nicht geben..
Die sind tot bevor die ernsthaften Schaden anrichten können.

Natürlich nicht, wenn man alleine vorne steht. Aber das hat dann nichts mit der AE Skillung an sich zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpi (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele seit längerem mit dem dot baum, allerdings habe ich noch den instant aus dem todespein pfad. Geht extrem gut ab. Den instant gleich als opener, für +40 schwarze magie dann wort des schmerzes, frostwind, hand der verderbnis, wieder drohendes unheil. 
außerdem macht man trotz fehlen des aoe baums extrem viel schaden an gruppen durch finsternis der nacht mit schattengrube. und dazu muss ich nicht wie ein verrückter auf 10 yards ranlaufen.
als taktik muss auf jeden fall gefrorener zorn dabei sein, eine der besten taktiken der zauberin


----------



## Sineja (23. Dezember 2008)

Alpi schrieb:


> als taktik muss auf jeden fall gefrorener zorn dabei sein, eine der besten taktiken der zauberin



Ahoi!

Im Buffed-Karrierenplaner steht, dass Gefrorener Zorn nur bei direkten Angriffen procct. Gilt das nun auch für das Starten eines Dots?


----------

